# Auf Oracle Schema Name zugreifen



## Generic1 (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem SELECT auf den Schema- Namen der Oracle- Datenbank zugreifen.
Weiß vielleicht jemand wie das funktioniert, kann ich das "U" in diesem Fall unten irgendwie in eine SELECT- Abfrage integrieren, damit es eine Spalte "U" gibt.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2010)

falls Tabellen vorhanden sind, mag
> select distinct owner from all_tables
gehen

Oracle metadata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Generic1 (20. Apr 2010)

Besten Dank erstmal,
Da bekomme ich: 


```
MDSYS
U
FLOWS_020100
CTXSYS
SYSTEM
SYS
```

also das U ist dabei, ich müsste ich nur mehr das "U" herausfiltern!?
Besten Dank,


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2010)

oder du suchst eher
> select user from dual

from dual ist so eine Hilfe um überhaupt was zu selektieren, user kann man überall dazupacken, z.B.

> select distinct owner, user, sysdate  from all_tables


----------



## Generic1 (20. Apr 2010)

Super, das funktioniert,
jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage und zwar kann ich alle Schemata der Oracle Datenbank ausgeben?
Besten Dank,


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2010)

select distinct owner from all_tables
?!

wobei man bei Oracle da von Usern spricht


----------



## Generic1 (21. Apr 2010)

Mit select distinct owner from all_tables bekommt ich nur:

```
MDSYS
U
FLOWS_020100
CTXSYS
SYSTEM
SYS
```

Mit SELECT distinct username FROM all_users ORDER BY username; bekomme ich die Schemata/Owner  und ein bisschen mehr. Kann ich da noch irgendwie filtern, damit ich nur die Uxx gekomme?

```
USERNAME     
 ------------ 
 ANONYMOUS   
 CTXSYS      
 DBSNMP      
 DIP         
 FLOWS_FILES 
 FLOWS_020100
 HR          
 MDSYS       
 OUTLN       
 SYS         
 SYSTEM      
 TSMSYS      
 U01         
 U02         
 U03         
 U04         
 U05         
 U06         
 U07         
 U08         
 U09         
 U10         
 U11    
...
```


----------



## SlaterB (21. Apr 2010)

where username like 'U%'
oder nach weiteren Attributen wie ich fantasiere mal 'System-User yes/no' schauen


----------

